# Hilfe gesucht bei ecrpytfs

## Schattenschlag

Hy Leute

Hab vorhin diesen Beitrag entdeckt https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1014398.html und merke ganz neidisch das ich leider noch nicht ganz das wissen haben das es auch bei mir klappt.

Hatte im gentooforum.de schon was gepostet

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/21961/cryptsetup-fragen.html

bis jetzt aber noch keine Antworten bekommen. Eventuell kann mir hier einer unter die Arme greifen und helfen !?

Bis jetzt ist ein normal installiertes Gentoo oben wo die HDD folgend aufgeteilt ist

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda4               /home           ext4            noatime         0 1

```

Mein Problem ist das ich nicht genau weiß wo ich immer einen Fehler mache denn sobald ich cryptsetup verwende bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung zb.

```
device-mapper remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-12655 failed device or resource busy
```

Eventuell gibt es ja ein Howto für Dumme wie mich !? 

Danke schon mal für div. Hilfe 

Lg

Schatti

----------

## hafgan

Hi Schattenschlag,

was willst Du denn verwenden?

ecryptfs oder doch lieber dm-crypt/LVM?

Ecryptfs wird ja nur das User-Verzeichnis verschlüsselt die Partition (home) kannst Du ganz normal einhängen und auch für andere Zwecke verwenden. Ich finde das ganz parktisch, wenn man mal den Laptop ausleiht oder ähnliches. Dann sind meine Daten verschlüsselt und ein ander kann als Gast seine Daten verwenden. Bei LUKS ist das komplizierter. Kenn ich mich auch nicht besonders aus, obwohl ich schon mal beides verwendet hab.

Wenn Du cryptfs verwendest, dann schau Dir mal das Ubuntu-Howto an:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten#Altes-Homeverzeichnis-verschluesseln

Du musst aber bei Gentoo noch eine Konfigurationsdatei system-auth anpassen, damit das Automount funktioniert:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ECryptfs#Auto-mounting

(Ich installier gerade einen Laptop, da muss ich auch gleich ran...  :Wink:  )

Viel Glück!

hafgan

----------

## Schattenschlag

Wie schon im anderen Forum geschrieben keine Ahnung ... glaub aber eher dm-crypt lvm dings ... 

mal gucken wie weit ich mal komme hoffe es klappt dieses mal besser werd mal die ganzen Links jetzt durch arbeiten ....

----------

## hafgan

Hi,

na dann versuchs doch damit:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#LVM_on_LUKS

Boot-Partition anlegen (bleibt unverschlüsselt)

Partition für den Rest anlegen (wird verschlüsselt)

Rest-Partition mit cryptsetup verschlüsseln

Rest-Partiton öffnen

LVM mit beliebigen logischen Partitionen drauf anlegen (/, /home, swap...)

Ich glaube du brauchst dann aber auch eine initramfs für den Kernel in der boot-Partition, da er ja dann keine Module nachladen kann, solange die root-Partition noch nicht entschlüsselt ist.

Was mich daran stören würde, Du kannst den Laptop nicht mehr ausleihen ohne das Passwort weiter zu geben. Der Bootvorgang wird dann unterbrochen, wenn die verschlüsselten Partitionen geöffnet werden müssen.

Gruß

hafgan

----------

## Schattenschlag

Stimmt ausleihen kann ich den Laptop nicht mehr.

Aber wer borgt schon seinen Laptop her !? Hatte ich nie vor und werde ich nie vorhaben.

Deshalb klingt das ganze nach dem was ich suche  :Smile: 

----------

## Schattenschlag

Glaub ich bin zu doof dafür hmm ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

Sobald ich die HDD verschlüsseln will fliegen mir div. Fehlermeldungen um die Ohren das es nur kracht hmmm (siehe ersten Post von mir).

Ich werde versuchen nächste Woche (07-09.05.2015) die Linux Tage in Wien zu besuchen eventuell kann mir dort einer zeigen was ich falsch mache ^^ ... meld mich dann wieder sobald ich mehr weiß.

mfg

schatti

----------

## hafgan

Vorab: Mich interessiert die Sache, kenn mich aber nicht so richtig aus.

Jetzt für mich nochmal zum Verstehen. Wo genau steckst Du fest. Was hast Du jetzt gemacht? Ich gehe davon aus:

1. Mit Live-Medium (USB/CD gebootet)

2. Du hast eine boot Partition sda1 angelegt

3. Du hast eine große Partition - das lvm Laufwerk (später für root, home und swap) sda2 angelegt

==> Soweit ist alles klar?

4. cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sda2

==> Hier, bei 4. kriegst du die Fehlermeldung? Sehe ich das richtig?

----------

## Schattenschlag

Richtig hafgan ... egal ob ich die Platte mounte oder nicht  hab schon div. abgeänderte Befehle im Netz gesucht und probiert bis auf das sich klein wenig die Fehlermeldung ändert tut sich nichts.

Und ich weiß echt nicht was genau ich immer wieder falsch mache, jedenfalls muss es immer der gleiche Fehler sein sonst würde ich ja weiter kommen oder nicht !?

Naja es muss zumindest mit cryptsetup zusammen hängen denn sobald ich da hin komme ist Schluss. 

Hmm an der Hardware kann es ja nicht liegen oder doch !?

----------

## hafgan

OK, 

- da steht was von "device busy" Bist Du sicher, dass kein Prozess auf das Device zugreift? Ist die Partition sicher noch nicht gemounted?

- Ist alles im kernel was man dazu braucht?

----------

## Schattenschlag

Jup Partition ist nicht gemountet, hab extra darauf geachtet. Wüste jetzt auch nicht mit was ich die mounten sollte hmm...

Hmm gute Frage denke schon ist ja der Live-CD-Kernel da ich ja alles von der Gentoo-Live-CD mache.

Aber sobald ich zu dem Befehl cryptsetup komme geht es bei nicht mehr weiter. 

Ich dachte zu erst es liegt am cryptsetup Befehl und hab mit aes-xts-plain64, twofish-xts-plain64 oder serpent-xts-plain64 herum probiert aber keinen Erfolg.

Hmm ich behaupte mal ich mach immer wieder den gleichen Fehler und das nervt mich gewaltig.

Ich werde aber jetzt mal bis Sonntag pause machen  :Smile:  eventuell fällt mir dann auf was ich falsch mache.

Aber vielen dank für die nette Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

